# 04 yamaha 8hp 4 stroke



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

New is going to be expensive...

http://www.boats.net/parts/search/Yamaha/Outboard/2004/T8PXRC/STARTING%20MOTOR/parts.html


----------



## shallowassult (May 30, 2010)

dang that half of what i paid for the motor brand new.lol


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm looking also ...

I may pull the starter off the 9.9 and see if it fits If it does Ill let you know ...

Be really careful though ! You need to pull the motor through with the pull cord first !

I have had a couple of "Liquid Locks" always carry tools to pull the plugs !!!

Dave


----------

